# Easy Water (Iron Shield)



## cityplumbing

Does anyone have any experience with this product? 

I'm looking to know if it works and if anyone replaced a standard softner with it and what the results were.

Here's the link. http://www.easywater.com/ironshield/


----------



## rocksteady

I took a VERY QUICK look at their site and saw that they claim to remove Sulfur smell through aeration. That is a proven method to deal with Hydrogen Sulfide or Sulfur smells in water but I have no experience with their units specifically.



From my very quick look it doesn't appear that this unit will soften water. If they want soft water and also need to remove odors from the water, they may need 2 systems.





Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum

Those are shiot, if you want a good iron, sulfur, and magnese filter. Go with a terminox filter, or a pyrolox filter. The terminox ism is the best. I will post you some links. In a sec


----------



## Mississippiplum

Here the terminox link 

http://terminox.net/


And the pyrolox link 


http://www.pyrolox.com/technical_guide.php


Www.Budgetwater.com sells both types of filters 

Like I said the terminox ISM is the best in my opinion. this technology isn't known by many people but it's the best better then greensand filters and pyrolox filters and any other filters 

Let me know if u want any other info.


----------



## Redwood

Well...
Seeing as they have other scam products such as their electronic salt free water conditioner that isn't a water conditioner but is an antiscale device:blink:

Well you get my drift...
If they have one scam they probably have another...:whistling2:
This might be it....:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum

Redwood said:


> Well...
> Seeing as they have other scam products such as their electronic salt free water conditioner that isn't a water conditioner but is an antiscale device:blink:
> 
> Well you get my drift...
> If they have one scam they probably have another...:whistling2:
> This might be it....:laughing:


Yea those electronic conditioners are nothing but bs :laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing

Thanks for your opinions.. Thanks for the links Mississippiplum, I'll check them out.


----------



## Mississippiplum

cityplumbing said:


> Thanks for your opinions.. Thanks for the links Mississippiplum, I'll check them out.


No problem, my pleasure, let me know if you need any more links.


----------



## Master Pumbing

*EasyWater products, Scalewatcher and hard water conditioning*

I don't have direct experience with the Iron Shield product but I can confirm that EasyWater is a reputable company who sells good products.
We installed a few Easywater electronic hard water treatment systems and they proved to be excellent at preventing and removing scale. Later on we found this comparison with Scalewatcher (scroll to the bottom of http://www.electronicdescalerlinks.com ) and found that we could offer similar results at a lower cost to our customers and much higher profit margin for our company. We have been selling Scalewatcher ever since and we have no complaints. We obtain them from Aqua Genesis Co. who has proven to be a reliable distributor with excellent engineering support and customer service.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Master Pumbing said:


> I don't have direct experience with the Iron Shield product but I can confirm that EasyWater is a reputable company who sells good products.
> We installed a few Easywater electronic hard water treatment systems and they proved to be excellent at preventing and removing scale. Later on we found this comparison with Scalewatcher (scroll to the bottom of http://www.electronicdescalerlinks.com ) and found that we could offer similar results at a lower cost to our customers and much higher profit margin for our company. We have been selling Scalewatcher ever since and we have no complaints. We obtain them from Aqua Genesis Co. who has proven to be a reliable distributor with excellent engineering support and customer service.


maybe you should post an intro, in the intro section, thanks
sounds like you might be related to easywater somehow, your profile is a little odd

i like how that link leads to a site that talks about saltless water softening, THERE IS NO SUCH THING

and it just so happens that the link leads to a company based out of california, the same place you live(according to your profile)


----------



## Redwood

Master Pumbing said:


> I don't have direct experience with the Iron Shield product but I can confirm that EasyWater is a reputable company who sells good products.
> We installed a few Easywater electronic hard water treatment systems and they proved to be excellent at preventing and removing scale. Later on we found this comparison with Scalewatcher (scroll to the bottom of http://www.*BullShiot*.com ) and found that we could offer similar results at a lower cost to our customers and much higher profit margin for our company. We have been selling Scalewatcher ever since and we have no complaints. We obtain them from Aqua Genesis Co. who has proven to be a reliable distributor with excellent engineering support and customer service.


I just knew that link in the OP would bring in the bozos...:furious::furious:


----------



## Mississippiplum

I could smell bs off that post by master plumbing from a mile away.


----------

